# Pair Of Russians



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

was on a roll with the camera tonight, so: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Like 'em both, especially the GMT Raketa - I've got one with world cities around the rotating bezel (in Cyrillic) but I'll have to keep my eyes open for one like yours.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks, I really just wanted a 24 hour movement for the novelty and missed out on a couple on the Sales Forum here. Ended up getting it from the Ukraine and glad I did. The Vostok just caught my eye on the 'bay - wearing it today, after taking the picture last night.

Question for you, do you find that the second crown to rotate the internal bezel is quite (well very) stiff to turn? I gues that you wouldn't want to really knock it but it is actually painful to turn! Must get around to lubricating the relevant workings at some point......


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

No, mine's not too stiff (oo-er missus :lol: ) - if you take the back off you will see that the rotating part is quite simple and you should be able to lube it up quite easily (as the bishop said to the actress)

Two innuendos in one innocent post - not bad... :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice, prefer the Vostok out of the two though


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> No, mine's not too stiff (oo-er missus :lol: ) - if you take the back off you will see that the rotating part is quite simple and you should be able to lube it up quite easily (as the bishop said to the actress)
> 
> Two innuendos in one innocent post - not bad... :lol:


Many thanks. That is my job for this evening then.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

eelblady said:


> was on a roll with the camera tonight, so: :lol:


 I like the position of the winder on the vostok


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

sangman2000 said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > was on a roll with the camera tonight, so: :lol:
> ...


Yes - agree aboslutely, that is partly what attracted me to it, together with the 'roundness' of the shape and the sub-seconds it just looked 'right', even though its not what I normally go for and i normally research a lot before buying anything!. It makes you really want to wind it too (important for someone who is used to autos!). Keeps excellent time too!


----------

